# Some recent pictures



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been really busy at work, family stuff, and some fishing and haven't posted much. Just thought I'd share with what I'm doing shrimp-wise.

Although it's not a lot of work to maintain 10+ shrimp tanks, it's very challenging to do all I want to try with different species. SO I'm taking down my PFR tank soon and convert it into a CRS tank. I think I'll be doing mainly CRS for a while.

First of all, life of a shrimper ;-) (mostly from my cycling tanks, NOT matured tanks, otherwise I'd be damned ;-)


And something I've failed a few times, hopefully they will survive this time. The baby CWS. (Actually, I think this time isn't going well either )


Before I share some of my CRS pics, I have to share my views on pictures. If you take pictures of your shrimp you'll find that a bit of change in lighting angle and photography setting, you can make your shrimps look much nicer. But the following few picture were taken with tank lighting and a cell phone. You can find the rest of the shrimps still look very "normal" but the ones I want to show stand out. I still need to figure out how not to make them shine like that ;-) So here are some of my CRS, my goal is flowerhead with white legs, I think I'm getting closer. These are not PRL, I'll share my PRLs' pics in another post later.




NO, they don't shine like that in person but pretty close ;-)

I sold most of my golden a few weeks back, a few were left to contribute to my CRS project, but before I know it... I have about 100+ babies again in less than 2 months time.



In doing my CRS project on the golden side, sometimes a few special ones pop out. Not anything super special but they look lovely to me.



Alright, be prepared for the summer and good luck to you and your shrimps. Until next time ....


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Those look great randy! Nice work.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Very interesting! More please!!


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

nice looking shrimp!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

The golden in the last two pics and one looks very similar are saddled. I put them together with a male crystal white and will see what happens ;-)


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Im down to my last API test tube -_- Ive broken all but one :s


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> Im down to my last API test tube -_- Ive broken all but one :s


You can actually buy the tubes only, PM me if you can't find any.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

So a small update. The tank in the sixth picture, two months later.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> So a small update. The tank in the sixth picture, two months later.


Great video. Shrimps are looking healthy.

You don't have much substrate in the tank. Reason?

What's with all the vials by the sink?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> Great video. Shrimps are looking healthy.
> 
> You don't have much substrate in the tank. Reason?
> 
> What's with all the vials by the sink?


I use very little substrate (ADA Amazonia) in this tank, about 1/4 of a bag or less in a 10G. Why? I guess experimenting different things and I think it's been working so far.

The vials by the sink? You mean the test tubes? I was testing NH3/NO2/NO3 on multiple tanks.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey randy got any taiwanbee babies from mischlings?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> hey randy got any taiwanbee babies from mischlings?


Yes. About 30-40 babies and another 30 sub adults from last three months. I'm building a 25 tank shrimp room so my place is a mess. I'll be moving shrimps and tanks in the next two weeks and will update with lots of pics soon ;-)


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> Yes. About 30-40 babies and another 30 sub adults from last three months. I'm building a 25 tank shrimp room so my place is a mess. I'll be moving shrimps and tanks in the next two weeks and will update with lots of pics soon ;-)


thats nice cant w8 to see the pics


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

BTW, I just published some more pics on my blog (link in signature). I'll promise (again ;-) to keep my blog up-to-date with more and more pics and information.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

A little follow-up on the 10 gallon.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

What is that vial? And what are you feeding them in the above video?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

BBXB said:


> What is that vial? And what are you feeding them in the above video?


The vial is Prodibio BioDigest, you can buy it from here, the best deal I find in GTA. It works well to boost the tank's benefiting bacteria, pretty darn important in a tank like this.

I'll answer the second question with another youtube video when I get home tonight. It works every time with that kind of food ;-)


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is the answer to your second question.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

I just Read the description, are the vials used for cycling the tank? Or you constantly using every few weeks? If so, notice any difference with breeding and baby survival rates? 

Also, where to purchase that food? Searched google, but nothing within Toronto showed up?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

BBXB said:


> I just Read the description, are the vials used for cycling the tank? Or you constantly using every few weeks? If so, notice any difference with breeding and baby survival rates?
> 
> Also, where to purchase that food? Searched google, but nothing within Toronto showed up?


Check out Randy's Blog. He has thefood for sale there.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> Check out Randy's Blog. He has thefood for sale there.


Thanks Scotmando, for people interested, one of the blogs has the instruction to get a sample bag mailed to you, but they are going fast so act fast to avoid disappointment.


----------

